# gym full of shit heads



## getgains (Jan 2, 2013)

this years crop of resolution fukkers is the worst ever i went early and there already starting got asked 5 times how does this work the worst part was only 1 hottie the rest looked like war pigs. guess ill be trying a diffrent time tomorrow.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol give it a month and it will be back to normal.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 2, 2013)

Same experience here. Lots of memberships as gifts has caused a temporary debacle are my gym as well. Lol this to shall pass haha in no time they will fall off and we won't have to wait for equipment anymore


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 2, 2013)

I hit the gym yesterday around 1:30ish and was there till 3, stayed pretty empty.. Some new older women but they just stay on the machines so no worries, yet anyways..  To say the least I was suprised it was empty but all the bowl games were on so I would assume today will suck.....


----------



## regular (Jan 2, 2013)

They'll vaporize and return to the couch soon enough.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 2, 2013)

getgains said:


> this years crop of resolution fukkers is the worst ever i went early and there already starting got asked 5 times how does this work the worst part was only 1 hottie the rest looked like war pigs. guess ill be trying a diffrent time tomorrow.



I don't like seeing hotties at the gym because then I want them.


----------



## DF (Jan 2, 2013)

If they get in your way just do what I did.  I was doing overhead DB press with 110's.  These 2 older gals were in my way my whole workout....blocking the DB rack ect...  They ended up behind me doing lord knows what.  I finished my last rep & let the fuckers drop....lol scared the crap out of them! hahaha!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 2, 2013)

I will get to see how mine is tonight. There was literally like 7 people in my gym yesterday, guess everyone was still home recovering.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 2, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I will get to see how mine is tonight. There was literally like 7 people in my gym yesterday, guess everyone was still home recovering.



My gym closed early yesterday, 6pm, and I was there from 4-6pm. The place was no busier than usual, so I attributed it to the same as Jomo, home recovering, or bowl games. I think the place will be a zoo tonight.


----------



## PFM (Jan 2, 2013)

At least these One Month Warriors go away. It's the texting, talking, sitting on a station for 15 minutes to do 3 sets assholes that go to a gym just to say "I went to the gym today". However yes, it's going to be a challenging month or so.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 2, 2013)

I went yesterday and it was a ghost town.  I loved it... I have a feeling today I won't be so lucky.  Better be some sexy ladies there to make up for the wait time...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 2, 2013)

My gym fillssssssss till like march then does down.   I hate them


----------



## PFM (Jan 2, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> My gym fillssssssss till like march then does down.   I hate them



Hate is most appropriate.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank god I go around 10 or 11 am, my gym is always pretty empty around this time, and most of the people who are there are older and doing cardio or machines. I never have to wait for a squat rack or a bench or heavy DBs. 

I can't imagine going back to the after work time slot. Such a fucking zoo around 4-7.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not ever surprised, same shit different year.  Hell, some of these gyms around my way offer up enrollment for 10 bucks a month at the end of the year to try an increase membership...January the month when you see the most curling in squat racks, the most dumbells off the rack since every douche is curling.....add in any other.  This is the time of year I spend in AlphaD basement dungeon, equipped with a power rack, full rack of dumbells, and get busy.  Awaiting the moment when the "Get fit New year" craze wears off, usually in 2 weeks, because commitment in the gym is way to hard once people realize it.....and I stroll back in to the gym and breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2013)

don't worry, they will all die off in a few weeks


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank goodness my gym is small. So the new members wont amount to much.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was at the gym at 6:45 this morning and no new faces. All the newbies turn up mid morning or in the evening. If you work out with the early morning set you rarely see the newbs. 

War Pigs - That got me thinking about another term we used to use in Australia - Bush Pigs - But you have to squeal like a stuck pig when you say it. Usually a derogotory term for a larger woman.


----------



## getbig9198 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't like seeing hotties at the gym because then I want them.



^^^^reall...it makes me lose focus n i forget what set im on


----------



## Yaya (Jan 2, 2013)

worst time at many gyms is now.. i usually have to go really early or really late until febuary, 2nd week usually


----------



## g0re (Jan 2, 2013)

My gym is usually empty around 12-3. Not today, jam packed.... Sucks


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 2, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't like seeing hotties at the gym because then I want them.


Is there alot of cute guys at you gym? Explains why you don't go!! Lol


----------



## DF (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm fucked at my gym now.  They used to have 2 big rooms for free weights & machines.  They decided to cater to the cross fit fuckers & moved all the free weights & machines into 1 room.  Lord help me!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm fucked at my gym now.  They used to have 2 big rooms for free weights & machines.  They decided to cater to the cross fit fuckers & moved all the free weights & machines into 1 room.  Lord help me!



ugh, that fucking blows. Damn crossfitters. I just mean mug the shit out of them if they are doing something redic or taking up my space. 

Oh the other hand. My gym was fine tonight. Normal amount of people, no crazyness.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate fat people


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 2, 2013)

getbig9198 said:


> ^^^^reall...it makes me lose focus n i forget what set im on



GB, I totally get losing focus, but for me that's ok because I just stare right at their snapper and I'm magicly transported to my bed. My mouth starts to water, my tongue gets hard, and I start to day dream about tongue punching her clit...takes my mind off the pain of doing curls.


----------



## g0re (Jan 2, 2013)

IWannaGetBig said:


> GB, I totally get losing focus, but for me that's ok because I just stare right at their snapper and I'm magicly transported to my bed. My mouth starts to water, my tongue gets hard, and I start to day dream about tongue punching her clit...takes my mind off the pain of doing curls.



Then they look at you, you look away and try not to look like a creeper with drool hanging from your mouth. Lol.


----------



## juced_porkchop (Jan 2, 2013)

I lostly lift at home, buy I feel ya


----------



## PFM (Jan 2, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> I hate fat people



Fat fucks doing abs and bi's, never mind the calorie burners like squats and deads, just work those muscles no one will ever see in this lifetime. Ignorant fucks.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> If they get in your way just do what I did.  I was doing overhead DB press with 110's.  These 2 older gals were in my way my whole workout....blocking the DB rack ect...  They ended up behind me doing lord knows what.  I finished my last rep & let the fuckers drop....lol scared the crap out of them! hahaha!



110lbs overhead db presses...you're a fucking beast!!!!


----------



## DF (Jan 3, 2013)

ccpro said:


> 110lbs overhead db presses...you're a fucking beast!!!!



I'm a work in progress brother.  A little var helps.


----------



## Workhard10 (Jan 3, 2013)

agree with everything said here.. doesn't get much worse than the resolutioners.. but the best line here is "war pigs"... classic


----------



## katelly (Jan 3, 2013)

I just ignore them and look mean and they don't even ask me for help.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 3, 2013)

tell all of them that you just started working out 3 months ago and that if they work out 8 hours a day they will look like you do to . 3 days later when they are so sore they cant move then they will quit the gym .


----------



## Chi Che (Jan 3, 2013)

PFM said:


> At least these One Month Warriors go away. It's the texting, talking, sitting on a station for 15 minutes to do 3 sets assholes that go to a gym just to say "I went to the gym today". However yes, it's going to be a challenging month or so.



And I thought it was just me that gets pissed off at this stuff.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 4, 2013)

I LOVE RESOLUTION PEOPLE!

So my gym is small, there are only 2 stand alone benches that incline and that.. Well yesterday was chest for me so i go to the gym at 8-8:30pm, I went late hoping it would be empty of the resoultion crowd. Well i warm up on the stair machine for 10min and go to hit it and some older fat lady is on 1 of the 2 benches and a couple kids were on the other one, they were doing chest,, cool, no bigger. This lady on the other one was doing situps on that bench and mind you the bench was in an incline position and it was like she was doing reverse crunches but she wasnt really moving...  Anyways she didnt leave for 30+ mins... Now im cracking up at the way she was doing situps, its was one of those times where you start asking yourself WTF IS SHE DOING!   needless to say i went on with what i had to do but at about 9-9:30 it got packed with tubbys and retard doing what i have no idea............. I LOVE RESOLUTION PEOPLE! Now we all need to start filming!


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

There are time where I wished that I carried my phone into the gym just to film idiots for YouTube.




Illtemper said:


> I LOVE RESOLUTION PEOPLE!
> 
> So my gym is small, there are only 2 stand alone benches that incline and that.. Well yesterday was chest for me so i go to the gym at 8-8:30pm, I went late hoping it would be empty of the resoultion crowd. Well i warm up on the stair machine for 10min and go to hit it and some older fat lady is on 1 of the 2 benches and a couple kids were on the other one, they were doing chest,, cool, no bigger. This lady on the other one was doing situps on that bench and mind you the bench was in an incline position and it was like she was doing reverse crunches but she wasnt really moving...  Anyways she didnt leave for 30+ mins... Now im cracking up at the way she was doing situps, its was one of those times where you start asking yourself WTF IS SHE DOING!   needless to say i went on with what i had to do but at about 9-9:30 it got packed with tubbys and retard doing what i have no idea............. I LOVE RESOLUTION PEOPLE! Now we all need to start filming!


----------

